# Enameled Pot(?)



## PPBart (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm getting ready to try my first batch of beer. My largest stainless pot is 16-qt, not really big enough. I've shopped around and a 22-qt ss pot is about $70. I've seen some references to using an enameled pot for brewing, and I have (well, actually my wife has, but I sure she'll share) one of those, think it's 24-qt. Is there any problem in using an enameled pot for brewing? 

Eventually, assuming all goes well, I'm sure I'll buy a larger SS pot, just hesitant to do so right now...


----------



## Tom (Dec 13, 2010)

No problem.. go for it. You can get a S/S pot when you get some turkey fryers


----------



## ChuckE (Dec 13, 2010)

I see you're in Louisiana.
Those aluminum pots that are used for crawfish boils work fine... even the cheap, thin walled type.

That said, you can do a 5 gallon batch with a 4 gallon pot.
Boil 3 gallons as you would 5, using the same amount of extract, hops- then add it to 2 gallons of sterilized water already in your fermenter.


----------



## PPBart (Dec 13, 2010)

ChuckE said:


> I see you're in Louisiana.
> Those aluminum pots that are used for crawfish boils work fine... even the cheap, thin walled type.
> 
> That said, you can do a 5 gallon batch with a 4 gallon pot.
> Boil 3 gallons as you would 5, using the same amount of extract, hops- then add it to 2 gallons of sterilized water already in your fermenter.




I had wondered about splitting the batch down in some way -- that might be the best solution...

As for using aluminum, I do have a large (10-gal?) aluminum pot (veteran of many crawfish boils!), but I was hesitant to use an aluminum vessel; local brew-shop guy warned against doing that. Is there no concern?


----------



## brewmandan (Dec 13, 2010)

using an enameled pot would work, as long as the enamel isn't cracked. once the enamel is cracked, the steel (which isn't stainless) under the enamel would eventually start to rust. so as long as the enamel isn't cracked, go ahead and use it. i, myself, have one of each, stainless and enamel.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2010)

As said above, as long as its not chipped all is good.


----------



## ChuckE (Dec 14, 2010)

PPBart said:


> As for using aluminum, I do have a large (10-gal?) aluminum pot (veteran of many crawfish boils!), but I was hesitant to use an aluminum vessel; local brew-shop guy warned against doing that. Is there no concern?



Hoss, if you have a 10 gallon pot, you don't need to buy one.

The thing about not brewing in aluminum *was* conventional wisdom, but aluminum has been proven to be A-OK for brewing.

If the pot is new, you want to season it. To do so, fill with water and boil for a while, dump and rinse. Repeat. That's it.

If you've used the pot, and it's clean, you're GTG.

One thing- the bottom is probably thin. Take extra precautions not to let the extract burn. IOW, stir it a lot, especially when you first add the extract.


----------

